# Dorico layout questions



## Franky7103 (Sep 20, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I'm quite new to Dorico and have two things that are really bugging me right now.

First, why does it shows "1" above an empty measure? Like, we know there's only one measure of rest. Can I remove it? I want it to appear when there's two or more measures of rest combined, but not only one!

Second, is there a way to "optimize" the layout? In Sibelius, it's quite easy to do a layout, but in Dorico, it's the only thing I find hard to do... Like a button that can break after 4 measures per system, 8 or 10 system per page, etc?

Thank you!


----------



## Franky7103 (Sep 20, 2022)

Here's the "1" I'm talking about


----------



## Robin (Sep 20, 2022)

Franky7103 said:


> First, why does it shows "1" above an empty measure? Like, we know there's only one measure of rest. Can I remove it? I want it to appear when there's two or more measures of rest combined, but not only one!


Engraving Options->Rests->Multi-bar Rests


Franky7103 said:


> Second, is there a way to "optimize" the layout? In Sibelius, it's quite easy to do a layout, but in Dorico, it's the only thing I find hard to do... Like a button that can break after 4 measures per system, 8 or 10 system per page, etc?


Layout Options->Staves and Systems->Casting Off

In general, practically anything can be adjusted to your liking in the different Options menus. It might be worth taking some time just looking through all the options that you have there to get a feeling of what is possible.


----------



## Franky7103 (Sep 20, 2022)

Robin said:


> Engraving Options->Rests->Multi-bar Rests
> 
> Layout Options->Staves and Systems->Casting Off
> 
> In general, practically anything can be adjusted to your liking in the different Options menus. It might be worth taking some time just looking through all the options that you have there to get a feeling of what is possible.


Thank you! I'm exploring them, but I feel like they are a bit hidden ahah. Anyway, I'll get used to it. Again, thank you! :D


----------



## agarner32 (Sep 20, 2022)

I would suggest joining the Dorico Facebook page. I can't think of a better resource. I've always gotten quick answers to all my questions and usually very fast. It's a great group with people who actually work for Steinberg and others who are really advanced users.


----------



## Franky7103 (Sep 20, 2022)

agarner32 said:


> I would suggest joining the Dorico Facebook page. I can't think of a better resource. I've always gotten quick answers to all my questions and usually very fast. It's a great group with people who actually work for Steinberg and others who are really advanced users.


Thanks for the tips. I'll do that!


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 20, 2022)

Franky7103 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I'll do that!


I had to learn Dorico in a hurry for my Orchestration class this past January, and the courses on Groove3, specifically the instructor Doug Zangar, made it all possible. A new one was added recently called Dorico Explained which covers v4, but the Beginner's course on v3 still fills in ALL of the foundation, I highly suggest starting there. There are 4 videos total, and after the 10½ hours total you WILL know Dorico inside and out.

And the beauty of Groove 3: $15 for a month for unlimited viewing. Commit 15 bucks and two days of your time and you'll be answering all OUR questions. 






Dorico Tutorial Videos - Learn Dorico at Groove3


Learn how to use Dorico with easy-to-understand Dorico tutorial videos at Groove3.com.




www.groove3.com


----------



## Franky7103 (Sep 20, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> I had to learn Dorico in a hurry for my Orchestration class this past January, and the courses on Groove3, specifically the instructor Doug Zangar, made it all possible. A new one was added recently called Dorico Explained which covers v4, but the Beginner's course on v3 still fills in ALL of the foundation, I highly suggest starting there. There are 4 videos total, and after the 10½ hours total you WILL know Dorico inside and out.
> 
> And the beauty of Groove 3: $15 for a month for unlimited viewing. Commit 15 bucks and two days of your time and you'll be answering all OUR questions.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## ed buller (Sep 20, 2022)

Highly recommend the Groove3 "Dorico Explained". Very succinct and clear no-nonsense commentator. Sounds like Chuck Yeager...you'll learn lots

e


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 20, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Highly recommend the Groove3 "Dorico Explained". Very succinct and clear no-nonsense commentator. Sounds like Chuck Yeager...you'll learn lots
> 
> e


Yes, this is a great resource, even if you've use Dorico for some time.

Also, the Steinberg Dorico forum is an obvious resource. I always wonder why people even ask here instead of there.


----------

